# 2009 Altima coupe short throw shifter



## airosskopf (Jan 5, 2021)

I am wanting a short throw shifter but cant find any online for my 2009 altima coupe 3.5se. 

Anyone know of any that are available?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Try here, they may have something that you can adapt:


https://www.enjukuracing.com/brands/Fidanza-.html?sort=featured&page=2


----------



## mattydefran (Aug 21, 2021)

airosskopf said:


> I am wanting a short throw shifter but cant find any online for my 2009 altima coupe 3.5se.
> 
> Anyone know of any that are available?


I recently purchased the 4H-Tech Short Throw Shifter for my 2010 Altima Coupe from them in the Netherlands on shortshifters.com

It's not listed as fitting the Altima's on their website I just gave them my Vin# as they mention to do on their site & they referred me to the 1 they say fits the ND5 transmissions. They have it listed under the Nissan Juke Nismo. 

it has really nice fit & finish but it just came in the mail today & so far I cannot get the pins outta my "Shifter Arm A" As it's referred to in the FSM. Mine are pretty rusted in, so you may have better luck than I did. 


I'm not 100% this next one will work either but Only other real option is to buy the kit that Fidanza makes for the 07-12 Sentra Spec V as our transmissions are almost identical other than final drive and the Spec-V actually has an LSD in it which I wish Nissan had also put into our cars. 

in searching I noticed that the kit looks exactly like the 1 that Racingline used to make for the Altima Coupe so I dug a lil deeper. 

If I still cannot get the arm off of my car after a trip to parts store to buy special punches I'll go with the Fidanza part# FID891134 or Ralco RZ-914134 which you can find right on ebay. & see if that fits. It's a better option as it just clamps around the original OEM Shifter Lever under the hood on top of the trans. And moves the ball stud attachment location for the shifting cable down closer to the pivot point & also comes with a 2nd mount to lift & adj the angle of the cable mounting bracket to align better with the new ball stud location. 

hope this helps I know it's kinda flippy floppy. 

here is a pic of my 4H-Tech Shifting arm. But keep in mine this 1 does not do anything about adj for the new angle of the shifter cable. They claim there is no issue other than just looking awkward.


----------

